# Favorite Horror Movie Actress Icon!



## Sinister

Well, we had one for the guys, now it's the girls turn. Who is your favorite "Dark Mistress?" Pick one option like on the Actors Page, and explain why.


----------



## Zombie-F

While she's barely able to be considered an "actress", I went with Elvira. When I think of "horror women", Elvira is at the top of the list... even if her last movie did suck hard.


----------



## RAXL

When I think of Elvira, I think HUGE RACK.  
Which is more than enough of a reason for me to vote for her.


----------



## Lilith

Elvira... When I was younger I was obsessed with her. My mom never understood why and by then she didn't get it. She still doesn't get it. She thinks I am a straight as a board.... lol... Not really.


----------



## Sinister

I'll make it unanimous with Cassandra Peterson also, for ALL the reasons thus far stated and more. She epitomizes Halloween and all the fun that goes along with it 24/7!


----------



## Lilith

Love that picture! I have so many things on her some were in my house in Jersey. My mom bought me a few items... She likes her too though for diffrent reasons then me.


----------



## VtheVamp

woo hoo Elvira wins by a land slide!!!! She rocks!! Yeah she is cheesy but that is what adds to here appeal.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Well I'm sorry, but I have to go with Linda Blair... and I DON'T think I have to list the reasons why.  [Although Heather Langenkamp WAS a close second!]  But you know, I like Elvira, so it's all good. I'm glad she won, actually.


----------



## 967-Evil

Maybe she's not an horror movie icon, but I think Monica Keena from Freddy vs. Jason :voorhees: is the hottest woman alive. I have a signed photo of her hanging on my wall.


----------



## Ginny

Heh, when I was younger my mom used to call me Elvira because all I wore was black. 

And even though I don't really consider Winona Ryder to be a horror movie actress, she's still the hottest woman alive (sorry 967-Evil).


----------



## Rocky

Definitely Jamie Lee Curtis. Halloween is my favorite horror movie and I think she was great.


----------



## DarkEmpress

i voted for christina ricci for two reasons...1-she's awesome, and 2- i just like being different


----------



## Witterally

I voted Other. My _personal_ favorite might be Felissa Rose. I think she's probably an icon by now. Even if she only did the one memorable film. Sometimes, one is enough.


----------



## Pixlewitch

My vote will have to be OTHER because Anjelica Houston (Morticia Addams) isn't on the list. She is the classiest vamp of them all!!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

:biggrinkin:

I picked "other" for Margaret Hamilton.


----------



## fogkeebler

Picked Other. I Must be old, But Linda Blair hands down


----------



## Lizzyborden

Elsa Lanchester as the bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

^ Oooh, I love some of the suggestions above: Anjelica Huston is classic and essential to my 90's nostalgia thanks especially to _The Witches_ and the _Addams Family_ films.

Glenn Close wasn't in many horror films but she gave great monster performances in the live-action _101 Dalmatians, Mary Reilly, Fatal Attraction, Dangerous Liaisons_, and _Cookie's Fortune_. Only one of those is a horror film but she just kept doing roles where she screamed and was cold-blooded and psychopathic. She's awesome.

Adrienne Barbeau was in a George Romero film, a John Carpenter film, and a Wes Craven film- so she's kind of like horror royalty.

Elvira rules because she's the queen of Halloween and late nite horror iconography, in a way she wins this because she's the *ultimate* female icon.

I love Linnea Quigley and I hear she's done the most horror films, she also just wound up being in so many direct-to-video B-horror films I was planning to watch anyway.

Felissa Rose's performance in _Sleepaway Camp_ is iconic for everyone who's felt out-of-touch with sex-crazied jackasses who think they're free and ... okay, this is starting to sound like a moral judgment but the sex-comedy kids and the stoners are infamous in my teen years as being people who were not the best to me. They weren't the outcasts, I was and they were not nice to me. So: I feel like this film proved this dynamic is actually fairly eternal and traditional. So, her role in this film and Felissa's performance are pretty key.

Jamie Lee was great because she was the thinking man/woman's sex symbol. After _Halloween_, all her horror films were about her portraying comparatively fearless, sex-positive characters who took no guff from people and were just healthy and well-adjusted women. She was an important figure for a reason.

Ricci and Ryder are also vital teen stars of the 90's and big parts of my childhood. Thanks to _Heathers, Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands_, and the Wednesday performances. (And a little bit of _Casper_.)

As for classic horror, I think special nods are in order to Carol Ohmart and Hazel Court. For me, personally, they had bigger roles than Barbara in _Masque of the Red Death, House on Haunted Hill_, and _Spider Baby_. But- they're all great.

And, who could forget Candace Hilligoss from _Carnival of Souls_? I couldn't.

Also... because I believe women-of-color need more representation in horror...

C.C.H. Pounder from _Psycho IV: The Beginning_ is marvelous. She was also in _Tales from the Crypt: Demon Knight, Sliver, The X-Files_, as well as a bunch of stuff (TV projects mostly) that sound horror-inspired: _House of Frankenstein, Ghost Cop, Things That Go Bump, W.I.T.C.H_., and _The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones_.

Kelly Jo Minter is legendary for being a young black woman who did 4 noteworthy horror films: _A Nightmare on Elm Street 5, The Lost Boys, The People Under the Stairs_, and _Popcorn_.

Pam Grier deserves to be a legend for everything she's ever done, but she also to my knowledge has never wasted a chance to do a good horror film- _Scream Blacula Scream_ and _Bones_.

Angela Bassett probably has more genre credits than I'm aware of but she was in _Vampire in Brooklyn, Innocent Blood_, and _Critters 4_. Only one of those is a good film, I'll leave it up to you to decide which.

...but I voted for Sigourney. Just because she's in my, like, top 5 favorite actresses. Period. And she played such a vital role in the 70's feminist film roles movement. And I'm a feminist. And that role also just happened to be in _Alien_, a horror film.

Here's a good reason why I may have chosen Sigourney: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939612838431215617


----------

